

Save Kickstarter from scam - report this fake sexist project - infoman
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/susanwilson/9-year-old-building-an-rpg-to-prove-her-brothers-w/report/new

======
infoman
because:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/Games/comments/1awnzx/so_you_know_th...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Games/comments/1awnzx/so_you_know_that_kickstarter_for_the_girl_who/c91g8yn)

